# time to man the f***k up!



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

Its getting lighter and warmer at 6am

had 5 people in this morning at mma factory smethwick early morning session

all welcome

we do wrestling drills wrestling and functional conditioning using each other as weights or if we want an easy session sandbags (60, 40 and 20 kg ones)

text night before 07851092130 or 07758191798

you can pay monthly or pay as you go at Â£5 a session

80 rolfe street - Google Maps


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

i cant believe its not butter

i cant believe im replying to my own thread

and i cant believe none of you guys have not taken me up on my early bird sessions!!!

3 people turned up this morning, international wrestling superstar gurdit badesha Wrestling Canada Lutte | CAWA News Article taking session tommorrow

6am circuit training; victoria park smethwick, all welcome msg to confirm you re coming 07758191798

Salman Mirza | Facebook

Google Maps

ps its free, yes thats right F.R.E.E.

the more people turn up the more fun we can have!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I would love to check you out but you're just a little to far away. I'm in Tamworth. Come and do a sesh over thus way.

As a side note. You should be in schools doing you're thang. Wresttling is exactly what schools should investing in. Dome schools do boxing. But it's no contact. Wrestling can be taught start to finish


----------



## BillyPerry (Jun 3, 2012)

Sal you need to hook up with rugby teams and offer them some wrestling sessions.


----------

